# Graco Magnum DX Spray problems



## seversonspainting (Jul 6, 2008)

Just before I stored my spray away for awhile I was hearing my pump double pumping.

I had added 50ft hose on to my sprayer which already had a 25ft hose. So what I am trying to say is I have a 75ft hose and I was running water through it and it started double pumping, now it never did this before.

Is there something else going wrong with the internal parts or was this just a fluke.

The reason I am asking is because I just got a job that I have to use my sprayer.

Any help will be much appreciated.


----------



## IHATE_HOMEDEPOT (May 27, 2008)

That is a smaller sprayer and it is prob. just trying to keep up with the new weight, remember that paint weighs a lot and that it has to push it through the line. I used to have a gravity fed Wagner that would choke a bit if I even went up a ladder.


----------



## seversonspainting (Jul 6, 2008)

OK, I thanks. I will have to watch it the next I use it. I just don't have the money right now to buy a nice $700 sprayer right now.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Here's a link to the repair manual.

http://wwwd.graco.com/Distributors/DLibrary.nsf/Files/309477/$file/309477H.pdf


----------



## SPRAYERMAN (Jul 21, 2008)

Sounds like a ball is stuck or else you have trash between the ball and seat. The best way to tell for sure to prime the machine and get water or whatever you are testing it with to the gun. watch the piston and sqeeze the trigger quickly and try to get the piston to stop on the stroke and down stroke. If the piston will not stop on the up stroke, then you have a problem with the ball and seat in the piston. If the piston will not stop on the down stroke, then you have a problem with the ball and seat in the foot valve.


----------



## seversonspainting (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks a lot sprayerman. I have to watch this the next time bring it out.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

SPRAYERMAN said:


> or else you have trash between the ball and seat.


Like Behr :yes::yes:
But yah, Sev, sounds like there is nothing mechanically wrong with your sprayer, just sounds like it is not getting enough paint to flow through it so the sprayer can not keep up. Either something wrong in the fluid section (the ball and seat of what sprayerman was talking about) or are using too big of a tip or trying to spray something to thick.


----------

